# Two seafarers are missing after a fire on a gas Tanker



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

TradeWinds reports:
_
Two seafarers are missing after fire ripped through a Japanese-owned LPG carrier off China. 

Twelve other crew members from Golden Crux No 18 have been rescued after an explosion in the engine room of the Daiichi Tanker’s ship. 

Reports in China suggest the two missing men were trapped as flames spread uncontrollably throughout the 1995-built tanker. 

Their crew mates were picked up by Chinese rescuers after fleeing the burning ship on life rafts. 

A spokesperson for the Tokyo-based owner says it is not yet clear what caused the explosion. 

He says the tanker is now at anchor but it is unclear what condition the vessel is in or whether the fire is under control. 

A search is continuing for the two men, both Filipino, while the owner has launched an investigation into the incident._


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Just goes to show just how dangerous seafaring still is and always has been - not only the fire hazard but the sea hazard as well - literally out of the frying pan into the deep blue. Poor souls hope they did escape somehow but it does not sound very good for them.

Chris.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Training, Training, Training, Communication and more communication! is the only way to reduce incidents like this one. 

Owners MUST train and if they don't, then they deserve to lose any reputation which they may have.


----------

